# My beautiful boy, my MaxyMax, is gone. 5/25/2010 - 9/24/2020



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Hemangiosarcoma got him. I lost him last night, no warning. 

I can’t even function today. 

This group shared my happiness with me when I got him. I’m shattered now to write about his loss. 

My big beautiful boy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

What a handsome boy, I'm sure he brought you many happy times. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## cheng271 (Aug 27, 2020)

Great pictures and great memories. Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

I am so sorry for the sudden loss of your glorious boy, it must be heartbreaking. His spirit will live on.


----------



## SoCal Pup (May 25, 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It looks like you gave him a wonderful life.


----------



## SeaGlass925 (Mar 12, 2020)

What a handsome boy. I'm so sorry this happened.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I’m so sorry for your loss. 😢


----------



## ruthbe (Apr 23, 2020)

What a beautiful boy. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I am so sorry for your loss. Max was a gorgeous boy and it's clear that even your kitty loved him. I hope you find comfort in knowing that you gave him a wonderful life.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

What a gorgeous boy! I'm so, so sorry for your loss. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. He looks like he had a very happy life.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry. There's nothing worse and I hate you had no warning. May the love you shared keep you strong. I love the first photo. What a beautiful boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lilliam, I am so very sorry about your loss of Max, he was such a beautiful boy. 
Thinking of you.......


----------



## Terra26 (Jul 25, 2020)

What a gorgeous boy!! So sorry for your loss! You are in our prayers and thoughts! Warm hugs


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I’m so sorry. May your memories carry you through.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

What a fine looking boy he was! I can tell you gave him a wonderful life. He surely will be missed by all, including his puppy friends. We lost two of our Golden's last year, Maddie in January and Max in October...so we share your pain!

Reading this a few times of the days....helped a bit!


I'm still here, though you don't see.
I'm right by your side each night and day
and within your heart I long to stay.

My body is gone but I'm always near.
I'm everything you feel, see or hear.
My spirit is free, but I'll never depart
as long as you keep me alive in your heart.

I'll never wander out of your sight-
I'm the brightest star on a summer night.
I'll never be beyond your reach-
I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach.

I'm the colorful leaves when fall comes around
and the pure white snow that blankets the ground.
I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond,
The clear cool water in a quiet pond.

I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring,
The first warm raindrop that April will bring.
I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine,
and you'll see that the face in the moon is mine.

When you start thinking there's no one to love you,
you can talk to me through the Lord above you.
I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees,
and you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze.

I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep
and the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep.
I'm the smile you see on a baby's face.
Just look for me, friend, I'm everyplace!


Author Unknown


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss. What a beautiful boy. May you find comfort in your wonderful memories of him.
Jules


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry. It's a horrible disease. Kind thoughts to you.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Max was a beautiful boy! I am so sorry for what you are going through. I lost one of my goldens to cardiac hermangio in June and it is one of the toughest sorrows to deal with.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

JDandBigAm said:


> Max was a beautiful boy! I am so sorry for what you are going through. I lost one of my goldens to cardiac hermangio in June and it is one of the toughest sorrows to deal with.




Thank you. 

I am grateful that it was so quick. He never slowed down. Never lost his appetite. Never stopped wrestling with Emma. His tail never stopped wagging. His smile never left his face. 

In a space of one hour and a half he went from voraciously eating his dinner to a collapse. 

For that, I’m grateful. But I’m so completely lost right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Your right, it is a blessing that he passed they way he did! That was his reward for being such a fine companion throughout his life. Just take it a day at a time. Allow yourself to grieve and in time it will get better...


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

My heart breaks for you and I sooo understand.
I also lost my 9 1/2 yo Bryley 3 weeks ago to hemangiosarcoma. 
He is everywhere in my home, yet no where, and I am lost without him.
I am so sorry.


----------



## adry&happy (Sep 29, 2020)

Lilliam said:


> Hemangiosarcoma got him. I lost him last night, no warning.
> 
> I can’t even function today.
> 
> ...


So sorry for your loss, RIP beautiful Goldie you are an angel now


----------



## Joyjoy797 (Jun 24, 2018)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your handsome boy! My heart is heavy for you. I dread the day...


----------



## gingy (Sep 23, 2020)

Lilliam said:


> Hemangiosarcoma got him. I lost him last night, no warning.
> 
> I can’t even function today.
> 
> ...


Is just happened to us 2 weeks ago ,shattered . Know your pain he's beautiful.


----------



## CoastGuard momma (Sep 1, 2020)

Lilliam said:


> Hemangiosarcoma got him. I lost him last night, no warning.
> 
> I can’t even function today.
> 
> ...


I am so very sorry. 😪


----------



## Fitz825 (Dec 5, 2010)

Lilliam said:


> Hemangiosarcoma got him. I lost him last night, no warning.
> 
> I can’t even function today.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmyPat (Jun 29, 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss  What a handsome, loving boy!


----------



## Fitz825 (Dec 5, 2010)

*I'm so very sorry. He's certainly a stunning boy. I'm sure my Maddie, who I lost to the same horrible disease in February, was there to meet him at the Rainbow Bridge. Prayers for comfort.. Remember he will live in your heart forever.*


----------



## ctmom1204 (May 23, 2019)

*I am so sorry about Max. He was a beautiful boy and it is very apparent that you brought each other a lot of joy. Not today and maybe not even this week, but I hope that with each teardrop, you will be able to sprinkle in a little smile as you remember something silly Max did to bring you joy. 
~~Tifa's Mommy~~*


----------



## Hudson's Fan (Dec 31, 2019)

So, so sorry....May blessings of wonderful memories fill your heart when feeling down. He is near....


----------



## Dutchess09 (Jun 11, 2020)

Lilliam said:


> Hemangiosarcoma got him. I lost him last night, no warning.
> 
> I can’t even function today.
> 
> ...


He is beautiful! I am so sorry for your loss. I know that feeling - not being able to function after such a loss. There are no words really to make it any easier- but time helps heal your heart. Hugs my Golden friend.


----------



## Magnificent Max's Mom (Jun 10, 2020)

Lilliam said:


> Hemangiosarcoma got him. I lost him last night, no warning.
> 
> I can’t even function today.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about your beautiful boy, Max. It struck me particularly hard for 2 reasons: our new puppy (6 months old now and 4th Golden) is also Max - and we just lost our beautiful girl, Gracie, in January - also to hemangiosarcoma. Her case shocked us too - she was 9 and we kept thinking she had a few years to go, but she had begun slowly declining. Never did we think she was dying. On this forum, our hearts hurt along with you because we all know that losing one of these beautiful creatures is so devastating. The soul connection is so powerful. I was in tears looking at his pictures.....until, of course, I saw the one with mud on his head and then I laughed - just knowing how they love mud. Hope each day helps to ease your pain.
Chris - Maxnificent Max's Mom





JDandBigAm said:


> Max was a beautiful boy! I am so sorry for what you are going through. I lost one of my goldens to cardiac hermangio in June and it is one of the toughest sorrows to deal with.


 about


----------



## StarBright (Nov 11, 2015)

I’m so sorry for your loss. What a handsome boy he was.


----------



## Tkrosey (Jun 13, 2020)

Lilliam said:


> Hemangiosarcoma got him. I lost him last night, no warning.
> 
> I can’t even function today.
> 
> ...





cheng271 said:


> Great pictures and great memories. Very sorry for your loss.


So sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. I lost my girl 3 months ago from mysticfibrosarcoma. She fought hard and did well with surgery and chemo but it got her in the end. 💔


----------



## Tkrosey (Jun 13, 2020)

Tkrosey said:


> So sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. I lost my girl 3 months ago from mysticfibrosarcoma. She fought hard and did well with surgery and chemo but it got her in the end. 💔


Myxofibrosarcoma - spelling correction - a very rare aggressive cancer


----------



## Shnga (Jan 25, 2019)

Lilliam said:


> Hemangiosarcoma got him. I lost him last night, no warning.
> 
> I can’t even function today.
> 
> ...


I’m so sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy. Take comfort in the fact that you gave him a beautiful life full of love.


----------



## CindyD (Nov 15, 2014)

Lilliam said:


> Hemangiosarcoma got him. I lost him last night, no warning.
> 
> I can’t even function today.
> 
> ...





Max's Dad said:


> So sorry for your loss.





Lilliam said:


> Hemangiosarcoma got him. I lost him last night, no warning.
> 
> I can’t even function today.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry, what a handsome boy.


----------



## gingy (Sep 23, 2020)

Lilliam said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I am grateful that it was so quick. He never slowed down. Never lost his appetite. Never stopped wrestling with Emma. His tail never stopped wagging. His smile never left his face.
> 
> ...


My goodness it sounds almost the same as what happened to our Summer - terrible


----------



## sheilagingle (Sep 25, 2012)

My heartfelt sympathy; I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## gingy (Sep 23, 2020)

Pammie said:


> My heart breaks for you and I sooo understand.
> I also lost my 9 1/2 yo Bryley 3 weeks ago to hemangiosarcoma.
> He is everywhere in my home, yet no where, and I am lost without him.
> I am so sorry.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## MadyH (Sep 29, 2020)

I am so sorry fpr your loss. He is beautiful, and he's still with you.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

Lilliam said:


> Hemangiosarcoma got him. I lost him last night, no warning.
> 
> I can’t even function today.
> 
> ...


*I am sorry for your loss. I have been there too with my last Golden. *


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

Lilliam said:


> Hemangiosarcoma got him. I lost him last night, no warning.
> 
> I can’t even function today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Candy (Feb 7, 2020)

So sorry for the loss of your dog. He was beautiful.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

This group has the most lovely people in the universe. 
Thank you all so very much for your very kind words. 
Today was a particularly bad day. It’s raining and I keep remembering how he was so fastidiously clean that he would spend several minutes licking his paws clean when he came back inside. 

I miss my MaxyMax. It’s killing me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gsk8 (Aug 22, 2019)

That is so cool that Max would clean his paws!! How lucky you were  My boy's name is "Max" too.

He was lucky to have you as a his owner -- it's clear he was a happy boy from the photos you shared. Take a bit of comfort in that if you can 🙏 Also in the fact that he didn't go through a long suffering period!


----------



## Cheyennesmom (Jun 23, 2020)

Ginams said:


> I’m so sorry. May your memories carry you through.





Lilliam said:


> Hemangiosarcoma got him. I lost him last night, no warning.
> 
> I can’t even function today.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain, Lillian. Our beloved Cheyenne died on June 2nd, also without warning. Probably hermangiosarcoma too. We are still devastated, and I still cry a lot. We will miss him forever, just as you will miss Max. FOREVER IN OUR HEARTS and THE BEST DOG THAT EVER WAS, right?


----------



## bat1159man (Jun 2, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss... they are so much a part of us, it is like a part of our heart was ripped away. My boy was MaximillionOneinABillion (Max my avatar) and I lost him a 18 months ago to cancer. I still miss him. My fervent hope is that some of the pictures and memories will help soften your pain even for a short time. The loss will hurt for a long time but do not be afraid to share memories.........


----------

